# BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
*BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......​*Und zwar geht es um invasive Arten, wie wir aus zuverlässigen Quellen erfahren haben. 

Es soll eine Novelle des BNatG (Bundesnaturschutzgesetz) in Arbeit sein, um eine EU-Verordnung für invasive Arten umzusetzen. 

Und zwar gehts um die Umsetzung dieser:
VERORDNUNG (EU) Nr. 1143/2014 DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES

vom 22. Oktober 2014


Angeblich nutzt das BMUB (Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit) die Gelegenheit, weitere Änderungen zu machen, z.B. den Strafrahmen erheblich zu verschärfen. 
U. a. Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 5 Jahren für Beeinträchtigung von Natura 2000-Gebieten etc. sollen da angedacht sein oder bereits in ersten Entwürfen stehen.

Es gibt auch weitere Aspekte in Verbindung mit der Bekämpfung gebietsfremden Arten.

Die Strafandrohung könnte vielleicht auch bewirtschaftende Angelvereine treffen, die beim Besatz gebietsfremde Arten versehentlich - bzw. teilweise auch wissentlich (sibirische Störe, Schwarzbarsche, Aale im Donaugebiet etc. ) - mit ausbringen.

Da dazu dann noch 16 Landesfischereigesetze und Verordnungen kommen, die ja wiederum "invasive" oder "gebietsfremde" Arten nicht immer gleich definieren, ist auch da das Chaos vorprogrammiert - per se nicht schlimm an sich.

Aber wenn es mit extremen Strafandrohungen versehen wird, wird das Probleme geben.

Davon dürften auch Besatzfischbetriebe betroffen sein, die da sicher genauso mit in der Haftung wären, nehme ich mal an. Und es wird für Vereine immer schwieriger und teurer werden, "sichere" Besatzfische zu bekommen.

Blaubandbärbling ist z. B. so ein Kandidat, der unbeabsichtigt mit verbreitet wird, genauso wie verschiedene Grundelarten.

Sollten Angler solche Fische bei einem "Beifang" zurücksetzen, wird sicher auch den einzelnen Angler diese Strafandrohung treffen.

Natürlich ist es sinnvoll zu versuchen, solche invasiven Arten soweit als möglich zu begrenzen, wenn auch jeder weiss, dass dies in der Praxis unmöglich sein wird.

Wenn hier jetzt aber zusätzlich noch die Straf- oder sogar Strafrechtskeule geschwungen wird, die sowohl Bewirtschafter wie auch Angler individuell treffen kann, wage ich zu prognostizieren, dass das für Angler nichts Gutes bedeuten wird.

Ich bin dran zu versuchen, über unsere politischen Quellen erste Entwürfe zu bekommen.

Ob und in wie weit sich der DAFV da drum kümmert  (Bundesgesetz, Bundesministerium) oder ob die überhaupt davon wissen, kann ich nicht sagen oder beurteilen.

Wir bleiben dran und werden euch informieren.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2015)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Gut wenn sowas kommt. Schade, dass es erst so spät kommt.

Das dies automatisch zu unangebrachten Repressalien für Angler führt, sehe ich nicht. Höchsten für Hegepflichtige, die aus ihren Gewässern ein Angler-Disneyland machen. Für die kann die Strafe gar nicht hoch genug sein.


----------



## kati48268 (6. August 2015)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

|abgelehn
Am 10ha Bagger-Bade-See, mit Pommesbude, Wasserski-Anlage, gepflastertem Rundweg für die stöckelnden Trockenskifahrer, die nebenbei exotische Blumen in den gepflegten Anlagen bewundern dürfen,... was schadet da noch Largemouth-Bass, Waxdick, Koi oder Regenbogenforelle?

Pauschale Verbote über alle Gewässer Deutschlands hinweg sind genauso unsinnig wie pauschales 'Feuer frei'.


----------



## Rotbart (6. August 2015)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Ich sehe das jetzt auch erst mal positiv - nur weil man angler ist, muss man ja nicht alles, was sich hinter Naturschutz verbirgt, verteufeln.

Ob eine Ausdehnung solcher Verbote auf geschlossene Ökosysteme sinnvoll ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen - ebenso wenig, wie ich nicht beurteilen kann, ob es sinnvoll ist, dass in einem Löschteich in Hintertupfing ein sibirischer Goldmakakkenkarpfenstör aus Bangladesch schwimmt.

Allerdings wird wieder einmal die Diskrepanz deutlich - wie will ein Anglerverband, der zugleich (oder hauptsächlich) Naturschutzverband ist - ein Gesetz im Sinne des Angelns beeinflussen, wenn dieses Gesetz "Bundes-Naturschutzgesetz" heißt?

Aber ... anderes Thema und in Kürze eh erledigt.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. August 2015)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Die Blaubandbärblinge werden mit den Enten sowieso in alle Gewässer  eingebracht, egal ob Teich, Weiher oder Fliessgewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Ob der DAFV das mit bekommen hat, was inzwischen da droht?
Ob die reagiert haben?

Denn jetzt wirds ernst, siehe von gestern:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-cont...2016.189.01.0004.01.DEU&toc=OJ:L:2016:189:TOC

Wenn jetzt BfN oder andere Öko-Dienststellen anordnen können, dass der Gewässereigentümer die Wollhandkrabben oder Kamberkrebse ausrottet, dann viel Spaß…

Wesentlich dafür ist natürlich die Umsetzung im BNatG.

WIR haben darüber jedenfalls schon im August letzten Jahres berichtet, und nun wirds ernst...


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Der Verzicht auf einige erhältliche Arten wäre für Bewirtschafter und Teichbesitzer durchaus zu verkraften.
Wenn in einem Teich KHV ausbricht, darf da aus gutem Grund nichts verkauft werden. Warum soll das beim Befall mit Blaubandbärblingen nicht so geschehen?
Etwas mehr Verantwortung bei der Einführung von Neozoen zu übernehmen, ist sicher nicht schlecht. Zudem lässt sich die Ausbreitung vieler Arten nicht rückgängig machen oder steht im krassen Gegensatz zum Naturschutzengagement von vielen Angelvereinen.
Die Einkreuzung nahe verwandter Arten ist für viele seltene oder wieder eingeführte Arten eine ernste Bedrohung, beispielsweise beim atlantischen und baltischen Stör. 
Würde man das mit Verstand und ohne Drängelung der Gewässereigentümer durchführen, ließen sich damit weitere Schäden an Fischbeständen abwenden, von denen wir letztendlich abhängen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Es geht aber aktuell um Haftbarmachung und Strafbarkeit für Pächter und Bewirtschafter in allen Gewässern (inkl. Fließgewässer) und nicht um "Würde man das mit Verstand und ohne Drängelung der Gewässereigentümer durchführen" in Teichen...


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Teichbesitzer=Gartenteichbesitzer, die z.B. ihre Störe oder Sonnenbarsche in offene Gewässer setzen, wenn sie zu groß oder lästig werden. Das ist jetzt schon strafbar und wer wissentlich Fremdarten einbringt, ist dafür durchaus verantwortlich.
Manche Arten haben bei uns einfach nichts verloren und von denen stehen lange nicht alle auf der Liste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Darum gehts hier aber nicht......


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Verzicht auf einige erhältliche Arten wäre für Bewirtschafter und Teichbesitzer durchaus zu verkraften.
> Wenn in einem Teich KHV ausbricht, darf da aus gutem Grund nichts verkauft werden. Warum soll das beim Befall mit Blaubandbärblingen nicht so geschehen?
> Etwas mehr Verantwortung bei der Einführung von Neozoen zu übernehmen, ist sicher nicht schlecht. Zudem lässt sich die Ausbreitung vieler Arten nicht rückgängig machen oder steht im krassen Gegensatz zum Naturschutzengagement von vielen Angelvereinen.
> Die Einkreuzung nahe verwandter Arten ist für viele seltene oder wieder eingeführte Arten eine ernste Bedrohung, beispielsweise beim atlantischen und baltischen Stör.
> Würde man das mit Verstand und ohne Drängelung der Gewässereigentümer durchführen, ließen sich damit weitere Schäden an Fischbeständen abwenden, von denen wir letztendlich abhängen.




Sehr richtig !

Jedoch können die Strafen für das einbringen gebietsfremder Arten, und damit sind nicht nur Neozoen gemeint sondern es fängt schon mit Faunenverfälschung durch einheimische Arten an, gar nicht hoch genug sein. 

Das Recht zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei ist davon übrigens nicht betroffen, das Gesetz richtet sich in erster Linie an die Bewirtschafter. Und die trennt sogar Thomas strikt von den Anglern.


----------



## Hezaru (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Na das wird hart für die BRD. Durch den Bau der Bundeswasserstrasse RMD-Kanal sollen ja ganz vereinzelt nicht heimische Donaugrundelarten in das Rheingebiet verbreitet worden sein. Die BRD wird wohl ein paar Beamte abstellen müssen um die Grundeln wieder rauszuangeln|kopfkrat

Wenn se alle Grundeln geangelt haben dann könnte man ja über weitere Fischarten reden...

Aber wo sollte man eine Grenze ziehen?  Ist der Aal im Donaugebiet ein Neozoen? Und Karpfen und Zander? Mir ist das Ganze etwas zu schwammig und schwer zu greifen.
Erst ne kleine Verordnung und dann wird immer mehr in die Liste aufgenommen.|bigeyes


----------



## Meefo 46 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Moin .

Für mich sieht das eher nach einer Rauchbombe aus um uns von 

anderen wichtigen Themen abzulenken,wie soll solch eine 

bereinigung der Gewässer oder die beseitigung nicht heimischer 

arten den aussehen, herausfangen oder die komplette

Tier und Pflanzenwelt auslöschen.

Da hat man mal wieder nicht oder wenig nachgedacht.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Da hat man mal wieder nicht oder wenig nachgedacht.
> 
> 
> Gruss Jochen.


Was nützt, wenns trotzdem kommt, evtl. mit Strafrechtskeule und immer auf Kosten der Bewirtschafter (Vereine)...???


----------



## Sneep (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Hallo

ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn man die Arten angeht, die eindeutig sind. Gras-, Marmor- und Silberkarpfen, Störe usw.

Die entsprechenden Gesetze gibt es doch teilweise heute schon.
Trotzdem kenne ich kaum  ein Gewässer ohne Graser.

Die Ursache ist möglicherweise, dass sich herumgesprochen hat, dass da nichts passiert. 
Wenn man jetzt seitens der Behörden  zum selben Schluss gekommen ist, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn da eine solche Reaktion mit der Strafandrohungs-Keule erfolgt.
Mit Appellen ist man offensichtlich nicht sehr weit gekommen.

Hier werden aber keine Angler verfolgt, sondern Gesetzesbrecher, im besten Falle verantwortungslose Leute. Als Angler habe ich möglicherweise Einschränkungen beim Besatz hinzunehmen, ich profitiere aber auch davon, wenn an meinem Fluss verhindert wird, dass andere ihrer Kreativität freien Lauf lassen.
  Der Verweis auf die diversen Grundelarten im Rhein oder den überall verbreiteten Blaubandbärbling ist doch nicht ernst zu nehmen, wenn unterstellt wird, der Hegeverpflichtete müsse diese entfernen. Das ist schlichtweg unmöglich. 
  Es ist aber sehr wohl möglich, gegen Vereine vorzugehen, die Besatz immer noch über die Rampe besetzen. Die Zuchten sind mittlerweile auch mit Exoten verseucht. Letztes Beispiel ist die Amur-Schläfergrundel, die in den Karpfenzuchten an der Naab weit verbreitet ist. Von dort wird sie mit den Karpfen in ganz DE verbreitet. Oder der Verein, der ein frisch entschlammtes Gewässer mit Edelkrebsbestand als erstes mit einer Karpfenlieferung besetzt, die Kamberkrebse enthält. Hier ist der Verein der Verursacher, nicht der Züchter. Man kann versuchen das Geld vom Züchter wieder zu bekommen, der Erfolg hängt davon ab, was man genau bestellt hat.
  Was unbedingt geändert werden muss, ist der Umstand, dass in Privatgewässern alle Fischarten erlaubt sind, weil entsprechende §§  der Fischereigesetze nicht gelten. Von hier aus gelangen sie in andere Gewässer. 
  Zudem ist es zu kurz gedacht, die heutige Situation zu betrachten. In wenigen Jahren werden wir ganz andere Arten und deren Krankheiten zu betrachten haben.
  @ Kati
  Frage, was ändert sich an einem Baggersee, wenn dort geschwommen wird, Eis verkauft und Wasserski gefahren wird? Wieso kann/sollte hier alles besetzt werden dürfen, was anderswo aus gutem Grund untersagt ist?

@ Thomas
Frage, wer anders als die Hegeverpflichteten sollte denn deiner Meinung nach diese Aufgabe übernehmen?
Der Staat? Dann möchte ich mal gerne deinen Kommentasr dazu lesen. Das ist im übrigen schon geklärt, wer zuständig ist.

§ 3 LFischG NRW
Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht
  (1)..........


_(2) Das Fischereirecht umfaßt die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen *heimischen* Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen.

_Zitat Ende

SNEep


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Wenn Du als Pächter/BErwirtschafter verpflichtet wirst, unter Strafrechtsandrohung auf Deine Kosten z. B. alle Kamber  ausm Wasser zu holen, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie Du das hinkriegst - oder bei Wollhandkrabben...

Und das nur auf Grundlage einer Anweisung des BfN - ist eines der Szenarien, die momentan im Gespräch sind..


----------



## Sneep (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Hallo,

Schreibe ich irgendwo, dass ich Exoten wieder aus dem Gewässer entfernen möchte?

Ich will sie ja gar nicht wieder raus kriegen, kann ich auch nicht.

Ich will aber vermeiden, dass sie hineinkommen. 

Das wäre bei den Kamberkrebsen sehr einfach möglich gewesen. Man braucht die Lieferung nur in Behälter setzen und dort nur die Karpfen einzeln entnehmen. Alles was übrigbleibt und was ich nicht bestimmen kann oder nicht haben möchte, wird Hühnerfutter.

Wenn ich einen Edelkrebsbestand schuldhaft vernichte, habe ich den Schaden zu ersetzen. Wer heute noch Besatz über die Rampe macht, handelt grob fahrlässig. 
Die Mitglieder werden sich freuen, wenn so die Schwarzmaul oder die Amur-Schläfergrundel ins Gewässer kommen.

SNEEP


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schreibe ich irgendwo, dass ich Exoten wieder aus dem Gewässer entfernen möchte?


Das ist aber eben das, ums was es hier geht, habe ich schon im Eingangsposting beschrieben. 

Kann ich was dafür, wenn ihr schützerbeflügelt immer wieder steil Offtopic geht?


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eben das, ums was es hier geht, habe ich schon im Eingangsposting beschrieben.
> 
> Kann ich was dafür, wenn ihr schützerbeflügelt immer wieder steil Offtopic geht?



Tut mir leid Thomas, aber davon les' ich auch im Eingangsposting nichts ... eventuell weil du dir schützerphobisch was dazu gedacht ahst, was nicht da steht 

Ich bin absolut für eine Verschärfung der Besatzrichtlinie und ja, ich bin auch dafür Angelvereine/Besatzverantwortliche und auch Züchter mehr zur Verantwortung zu ziehen falls sie dagegen verstoßen.
#h


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich bin auch dafür Angelvereine/Besatzverantwortliche und auch Züchter mehr zur Verantwortung zu ziehen falls sie dagegen verstoßen.
> #h



Ich glaube er will darauf raus, dass es reicht mit einem Gewässer mit Neozoen gesegnet zu sein und dass nicht das Verursacherprinzip gilt, sondern der Besitzer allein durch den Besitz für die Entfernung zuständig und haftbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Das ist das, was momentan angedacht ist, genau.

Unter Androhung der Strafrechtskeule und zu Lasten/Haftung der Bewirtschafter auf pure Anordnung durch BfN....

Danke, hab ich wohl wieder zu umständlich oder nicht klar genug geschrieben, weil ich meinte, meine Infos diesbezüglich wären schon durchgedrungen. 

SORRY


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



daci7 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Thomas, aber davon les' ich auch im Eingangsposting nichts ... eventuell weil du dir schützerphobisch was dazu gedacht ahst, was nicht da steht



So isses.

Man muss sich nur den Punkt (3) durchlesen um zu verstehen worum es geht und dass hier Panikmache betrieben wird.

Satte Strafen für die Einbringung gebietsfremder Arten, gerne Gefängnis in Kombination mit dem Entzug der Pacht, würden vielleicht ein Umdenken herbeiführen.


----------



## Sneep (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Hallo,
das verlinkte Dokument ist doch nichts anderes als eine Aktualisierung der bereits bestehenden Aufstellungen invasiver Arten welche die EU führt

So ist jetzt die Amur-Schläfergrundel (_Percottus glenii) _die ich erstmals in DE in einem Fließgewässer (Naab) nachweisen konnte mit aufgeführt. Als Folge der Meldung wurde die Art höher eingestuft und es erging eine Vorwarnung an die betroffenen Staaten.

Hier hat man sich aber auf Arten beschränkt, die in fast allen Mitgliedsstaaten vertreten sind. Diese sollen gemeinsam bekämpft werden.Andere Arten bleiben in nationaler Verantwortung.

Die Todesstrafe für das Aussetzen von Blauband ist also erst mal verschoben, kann aber natürlich noch kommen. |supergri

 Es kreiste der Berg und gebar eine Maus.|gutenach

sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Natürlich bin ich bei allem, was von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie und ihren willfährigen Polithelfern kommt, IMMER grundsätzlich misstrauisch, da die grundsätzlich eben Angler- und Menschenfeindlich sind...

Wenn ich (das erste) mal unrecht hätte mit so einer Warnung, was droht, hätt ich nix dagegen.

Aus der Politik bzw. dem BfN (häng ich viel dran wegen der FFH - Geschichte gerade mit Angelverboten in den AWZ Gebieten) hört man schlicht anderes.


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Moin .

Und ich dachte Sippenhaftung gäbe es nicht ich dummerchen.#c

Oder kann man andere für die Fehler verantwortlich 

machen.Wie will man den nachweisen durch welche Umstände

nicht heimische Tiere in Gewässer gekommen sind,wenn sie in 

den Besatzmaßnahmen nicht aufgeführt wurden.|kopfkrat

Für mich galt immer nur ein überführter Täter ist ein Täter.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Wieso Sippenhaft? 

Hier ists einfach der aktuelle Bewirtschafter im Rahmen seiner Hegepflicht, der verantwortlich gemacht werden soll.

"Sippenhaft" ists z. B. eher, wenn Angler nachts nicht angeln dürfen, während man mit nem Ghettoblaster am gleichen Gewässer Party feiern darf (BW), oder wenn in NDS reine Angelverbote in FFH-Gebieten geplant sind, obwohl andere da rein dürfen:
Da triffts NUR Angler...

Hier triffts aber mit /über die Hegepflicht ALLE Bewirtschafter und/oder Eigentümer, nicht nur Angelvereine oder Verbände, wenns so kommen sollte (wobei die natürlich in den meisten Fällen die Bewirtschafter sind). Ausser staatliche, da wirds am Finanziellen festgemacht (obs finanzierbar ist - spielt bei privaten keine Rolle im Entwurf) .

Dazu dann auch mal "Lesefassung zum Entwurf des Gesetzes zur Durchführung der Verordnung (EU) 1143/2014 über invasive gebietsfremde Arten im BNatSchG" besorgen und auch lesen und verstehen, insbesondere auch die §
§ 71
Invasoren aus Versehen in Natura 2000-Gebiet einsetzen - bis zum Knast

Außerdem Meldepflichten § 40 b

Betretungsrechte § 52

Anordnung von Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen zu Lasten Eigentümer/Bewirtschafter usw.



Ich hab NICHT geschrieben, das alles wäre schon durch, sondern das sind die laufenden Vorbereitungen zur Umsetzung..

Denkt an die Geschichte mit den Angelverboten in den FFH-Gebieten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210), auch haben die Verbände erst durch meine Veröffentlichungen überhaupt mitbekommen, was da droht. 

Das Geeiere jetzt, um das Schlimmste zu verhindern, und das, was schon angedacht ist, um auf die Schutzgebiete innerhalb der 3-Meilen-Zone (Landesgewässer) auszudehnen inkl. Motorbootverbote in diesen Gebieten (Habeck-Plan, SH) während Winter/Frühjahr, ist die Folge davon, dass Verantwortliche nicht rechtzeitig davon informiert waren (bzw. mir nicht glauben wollten) und zu spät und falsch reagierten..


*Genau das Gleiche droht hier*, nur eben für Binnengewässer/Bewirtschafter/Eigentümer, und nicht für Angler direkt selber.

Ich habe informiert, nun sind andere dran, aufzuwachen und sich mal RECHTZEITIG einzubringen....


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Die Blaubandbärblinge haben wir weitgehenst den Züchtern zu verdanken. Die Angelvereine haben Moderlieschen bestellt und BB wurden geliefert und weil sich nur wenige auskennen (Fischerprüfung ?) auch besetzt.
Ähnliches passiert mit den Teichmuscheln immer noch. Bei allen Kleinfischen ist der Betruganteil erheblich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Genau das Gleiche droht hier*, nur eben für Binnengewässer/Bewirtschafter/Eigentümer, und nicht für Angler direkt selber.


*
Nein, tut es nicht !

*Bei den von Dir aufgeführten Beispielen geht es um Nutzungs- oder Betretungsverbote. Da bin ich weitgehend bei Dir.

Jetzt aber geht es um Faunenverfälschung. Das ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber mit nachhaltigen Folgen, nicht nur für den jeweiligen Biotop, sondern für das gesamte Artengefüge. 
Und wenn wir Angler unsere angebliche Naturverbundenheit auch leben würden, würden wir das gesamthaft begrüßen, bzw. wären manche Dinge nie passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Lieber Ralle:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu dann auch mal "Lesefassung zum Entwurf des Gesetzes zur Durchführung der Verordnung (EU) 1143/2014 über invasive gebietsfremde Arten im BNatSchG" besorgen und auch lesen und verstehen, insbesondere auch die §
> § 71
> Invasoren aus Versehen in Natura 2000-Gebiet einsetzen - bis zum Knast
> 
> ...



Schon alleine, dass da unterschieden wird und beim Staat als Eigentümer/Bewirtschafter finanzieller Vorbehalt (bekämpfen nur, wenn Kohle da ist) gilt, während andere ohne finanziellen Vorbehalt auf eigene Kosten bekämpfen sollen, zeigt doch, dass es nicht um irgendeinen Schutz, sondern schlicht einmal mehr ums ausgrenzen geht.....

Spendensammelnde Schützermafia und ihre willfährigen Helfershelfer der Eurokratie und der Teutonobürokraten, die im vorauseilenden Gehorsam gerne alles noch menschen- und bürgerfeindlicher als vorgeschrieben von Brüssel..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon alleine, dass da unterschieden wird und beim Staat als Eigentümer/Bewirtschafter finanzieller Vorbehalt (bekämpfen nur, wenn Kohle da ist) gilt, während andere ohne finanziellen Vorbehalt auf eigene Kosten bekämpfen sollen, zeigt doch, dass es nicht um irgendeinen Schutz, sondern schlicht einmal mehr ums ausgrenzen geht.....



Nö. Warum soll der Staat, also der Steuerzahler, also wir, dafür zahlen, wenn irgendein Drecksack gebietsfremde Arten aussetzt? Der Staat soll zahlen, wo er Mist gebaut hat.
Dass da eventuell ein teil "Erbsünde" in die Mühlen gerät, ist Kollaterlaschaden. 
Und ich wette jetzt schon mit Dir um jeden Betrag, dass keine Privatperson und kein Bewirtschafter für Wollhandkrabben oder Grundeln in einem Fluss haftbar gemacht wird. 
Hat er die in seinem abgeschlossenen Gewässer, hat er Pech gehabt. Hätte er verhindern müssen. 

Ich bin nach wie vor nicht nur für die finanzielle Verantwortung, sondern ganz klar für Knast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Aber Bewirtschafter z. B.  der Elbe sollen bezahlen, wenn sie da für die Eliminierung der Wollhandkrabben verantwortlich und haftbar gemacht werden?

Denn auch darum gehts im Gesetzentwurf. 

Sorry, Ralle, hier vergallopierst Du Dich....



> Und ich wette jetzt schon mit Dir um jeden Betrag


Und wette besser nicht, was nicht alles durchgesetzt werden wird, wenns erst mal in  unsinnigen, bürger- und menschenfeindlichen Gesetzen steht..
Die schreiben das ja nicht rein, ums NICHT durchzusetzen...

Da wäre mir das ausmerzen der spendensammelnden Schützermafia und ihres parlamentarischen Armes, den Grünen, ein wesentlich lieberer Kollateralschaden, als wenns in Deinem Beispiel auch nur einen unschuldigen Bewirtschafter trifft...

Denn die Spendensammemafia ist IMMER menschen- und bürgerfeindlich und verbots- und aussperrgeil und damit gibts da keinen Unschuldigen..


----------



## UMueller (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wäre mir das ausmerzen der spendensammelnden Schützermafia ......
> Hab gestern einen im Fernsehen gesehen, der will auch was ausmerzen,ein Türke namens Erdogan, so heißt der glaub ich|bigeyes
> Im "Teutschen Reich"jawoll, gabs auch mal einen der dieses Wort zu gern benutzt hat  #q#q#q
> Denn die Spendensammelmafia|smash: ist IMMER menschen- und bürgerfeindlich und verbots- und aussperrgeil(Bitte schön auf den Wegen bleiben) und damit gibts da keinen Unschuldigen..
> ...



Ansonsten :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und damit gibts da keinen Unschuldigen..



Bei den Faunenverfälschern auch nicht. Von daher, no mercy.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Hier gibts nun ein Forum, dass sich staatlicherseits mit dieser Geschichte beschäftigt:

https://rl-deutschland.de/

Vielleicht schreibt der DAFV ja mal irgendwann da auch mit?


----------



## Ossipeter (31. März 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Wovon träumst du nachts?


----------



## angler1996 (31. März 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Thomas, möge Dein Wunsch nicht in Erfüllung gehen:q






 die setzen sich vermutlich selber drauf


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Wenn das ansatzweise analog dann Eingang in Fischereirechte findet, was hier übers Jagdrecht geplant wird, hätte ich mit meinen Befürchtungen einmal mehr leider recht gehabt:
http://www.jawina.de/gesetzesentwurf-zum-umgang-mit-invasiven-arten-massive-eingriffe-ins-jagdrecht/


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Finde ich eine hervorragende Sache. Das kann dann z.B. auch den Kormoran betreffen, den zu bejagen die Jäger meist keine Lust haben/hätten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Träumer ;-)
Das werden die spendensammelnden, ökomanischen NABUisten in den Behörden zu verhindern wissen, dass eines ihrer Vögelchen leiden sollte ,....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Am 20. November 2017 läuft die Anhörungsfrist ab. 

https://www.anhoerungsportal.de/

Download Zusammenfassung10_Länderspezifische Anlagen:
https://www.anhoerungsportal.de/pdf/Zusammenfassung10_Länderspezifische Anlagen_IAS.pdf

Welche Bundes- und Landesverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, deren Vereine oder die selber als Gewässerbewirtschafter ja direkt betroffen sind, sich da eingebracht haben oder überhaupt davon wussten (wir habens ja mit August 2015 WIRKLICH FRÜH GENUG gebracht), wissen wir nicht. 

Veröffentlichungen dazu habe ich keine gefunden, was und wie sich der DAFV z. B. konkret positioniert oder will. Das der DAFV Bescheid wusste, ist aber so ( letzter Absatz, war noch unter GF Freudenberg: http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-ueber-invasive-arten-tagung-beim-forum-natur ).

In wie weit sich der DAFV einbrachte, wie da geschrieben, "weil man die Notwendigkeit sehe, in diesem Prozess kritisch mitzuwirken, um zu befürchtende nachteilige Regelungen für die Fischerei zu vermeiden", ist mir nicht bekannt..???

Jemand was gehört oder gelesen???????

Wahrscheinlich läufts am Ende wieder drauf raus, dass Angler wieder vieles schlucken bzw. zahlen müssen, weil Angel-Vereine als Bewirtschafter Vorgaben des Bundes über EU am Ende umsetzen oder für Einhaltung haften müssen, weil Verbände nicht, nicht rechtzeitig oder inkompetent tätig  waren. 

Ich werde weiter informieren, wenn mehr bekannt wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. November 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gut wenn sowas kommt. Schade, dass es erst so spät kommt.
> 
> Das dies automatisch zu unangebrachten Repressalien für Angler führt, sehe ich nicht. Höchsten für Hegepflichtige, die aus ihren Gewässern ein Angler-Disneyland machen. Für die kann die Strafe gar nicht hoch genug sein.


 
 Bei so etwas sind viele Nachbarländer halt konsequenter.
 Dem muss sich hier halt auch Deutschland anpassen.
 Da ahnen viele Beamte noch gar nicht, das sie oft selbst für die Bekämpfung zuständig sind.
Abschreckend hohe Strafen für die Ansiedlung von Fremdarten finde ich völlig in Ordnung, selbst wenn sie versehentlich passierten.

 Wobei das schnell zur Dummheit wird, wenn sinnlos Fänger gezwungen werden fest etablierte neue Arten zu entnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......*

Bitte um Infos, wenn jemand was aus Bundes- oder Landesverbänden gehört hätte - DANKE!)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Am 20. November 2017 läuft die Anhörungsfrist ab.
> 
> https://www.anhoerungsportal.de/
> 
> ...


----------

